# how to open blocked sites??!!



## Mahesh kkmath (Sep 11, 2012)

how to open blocked sites like face book ,torrent sites.when i click on this sites in google it gives like "The URL you requested has been blocked".please help me...


----------



## rickson23 (Sep 12, 2012)

Mahesh kkmath said:


> how to open blocked sites like face book ,torrent sites.when i click on this sites in google it gives like "The URL you requested has been bcked".please help me...



Use proxy website like hidemyass hidemyip, in some cases even these are blocked.  
In that case install hotspot shield Vpn


----------



## Kev.Ved (Sep 23, 2012)

Use proxy sites like hidemyass.com, anonymouse, proxify.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 23, 2012)

use vpn service like iprivo or kebrum with openvpn or use ultrasurf.


----------



## alex04 (Sep 26, 2012)

I use PirateRay to browse anonymously means it changes my real IP to the one from another country, what is good that it also works with my Vuze , so I feel safe in many cases.


----------



## aumshah (Sep 28, 2012)

Anonymous free web proxies allow you to bypass local proxies and security restrictions and surf blocked sites or simply surf privately and securely without need to install any software on your computer. If you browse the web through public web proxy the website cannot find your real IP address. You IP address gives out information regarding your location, OS, web browser, etc which can be misused.


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 28, 2012)

If the sites have been blocked by your net admin, you can try HideMyAss, other apps that enforce SSL. - There are plenty of apps for proxy, anonymous surfing, available on major browsers like Chrome, Firefox, etc.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 29, 2012)

We have Fortiguard Forninet firewall installed that normally isn't possible to bypass through proxy, nor does any proxy sites open. We use Your Freedom to bypass this restriction.


----------



## ritvij (Sep 29, 2012)

anonymouse.org all the way..
you can easily open these sites.. i do the same in my college!


----------



## thatsashok (Sep 29, 2012)

Pratul_09 said:


> We have Fortiguard Forninet firewall installed that normally isn't possible to bypass through proxy, nor does any proxy sites open. We use Your Freedom to bypass this restriction.



Dude use this to bypass fortinet fortiguard. 

PacketiX.NET Secure Internet Service works on port 443 and its just fine. I just did the same in college 

Your Freedon throttles down your speed in most cases


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 29, 2012)

AFAIK, The real thing is that firewalls are configured to block URL's and addresses that contain a list of words, which the firewall intercepts when the traffic information passes through it via a router. In case of a secured connection (SSL-Secured Socket Layer), the Firewall doesn't get to know the information of the traffic passing through it as it's been encrypted all the way till your ISP, so, unless it doesn't know the information, it can't block anything.
For example, if it's blocked, try accessing YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. and *www.youtube.com. In the case of an Https connection, you'll not be blocked.

But, this works only in case where sites do support secure connection. The Hide My Ass proxy does support https connection and thus seems like it might bypass firewalling.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 30, 2012)

Fortiguard Fortinet is not like a simple firewall, just have a look here Firewall | Fortinet


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 23, 2017)

Mahesh kkmath said:


> how to open blocked sites like face book, torrent sites.when I click on this sites in google it gives like "The URL you requested has been blocked".please help me...


Use this for opening any blocked sites: Ultrasurf - Free Proxy-Based Internet Privacy and Security Tools
Use this Chrome extension: UltraSurf Security, Privacy & Unblock VPN


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 24, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Use this for opening any blocked sites: Ultrasurf - Free Proxy-Based Internet Privacy and Security Tools
> Use this Chrome extension: UltraSurf Security, Privacy & Unblock VPN


You do realize that you bumped an ancient post, truly ancient. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatsashok (Jul 24, 2017)

Lol I have to appreciate the Xenforo migration done by the admins, that I have actually received a notification for this. My last post was when i was in college.


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2017)

Surprised no one mentioned Tor Browser :
Tor Browser


----------



## Lalit Mittal (Aug 27, 2018)

use Hola VPN addon in the browser.


----------

